# Deleted by OP



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

completely pointless. all babies were eaten


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: ritten poll*

I vote 7


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: ritten poll*

im voting 5 ;D


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: ritten poll*

I put 5 also


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: ritten poll*

I vote 11-12 
My girl had 12 babies lol


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: ritten poll*

a college friend of mine votes 6


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: ritten poll*

I vote 8. ;D


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: ritten poll*

Actually, I think I switch my vote to 6. Even though I can't switch the actual vote.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: ritten poll*

I voted 6


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: ritten poll*

this is awsome... lets keep up the number guesses


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: ritten poll*

Lol I can't wait to see who gets it right.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: ritten poll*

me neigther ;D its exciting


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: ritten poll*

ok there are no babies in the cage this morning so they should arrive this weekend while im away visiting family.

RattieSalem24- you can stop checking for updates till sunday. you asked me to let you know when i was leaving so i am. lets hope there here sunday


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: ritten poll*

Ok, thanks for the info.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: ritten poll*

I voted 6 yesterday


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: ritten poll*

well her tummy is doing massive waves . so it should definantly be this weekend ;D


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: ritten poll*

when i left my apartment tonight to visit family jojo had just given birth to 4 bubs. there were more on the way but heres the update. pics of 2 bubs are in "OMG jojo's babies"


----------



## Meep (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: ritten poll*

I guessed 7.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: ritten poll*

i will be able to tell everyone who got the right answer tomarrow afternoon or tomarrow night. it all depends on when i get back home


----------

